# The Rain in Spain...



## RonFog (Oct 7, 2011)

Last autumn I had to re-tile my first floor balconies as the membranes ruptured and my house was permanently damp. The builder, who has done a very good job, also removed the drains running from the terraces down the inside of the walls as he felt that these were also causing damp to penetrate through. However, this has caused another problem as now the rainwater runs directly off the terraces and down the outside of the walls of the house making track marks as it runs down. The builder has been back with some really awful aluminium guttering that is huge and tells me that this is the only style of guttering available. It will look terrible as the house has pretty Andalucian style detail on the rendering, but I am loathe to have guttering and down pipes shipped from the UK. 
Does anyone have any ideas? RF


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This is our only water drain from the terrace above the garage, all the others go into an Aljibe
It is an half moon tile reversed


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RonFog said:


> Last autumn I had to re-tile my first floor balconies as the membranes ruptured and my house was permanently damp. The builder, who has done a very good job, also removed the drains running from the terraces down the inside of the walls as he felt that these were also causing damp to penetrate through. However, this has caused another problem as now the rainwater runs directly off the terraces and down the outside of the walls of the house making track marks as it runs down. The builder has been back with some really awful aluminium guttering that is huge and tells me that this is the only style of guttering available. It will look terrible as the house has pretty Andalucian style detail on the rendering, but I am loathe to have guttering and down pipes shipped from the UK.
> Does anyone have any ideas? RF


You certainly do not have to ship anything from the UK! We have zinc, most of the neighbours have pvc. However, after a bit of Googling it does seem that in your area aluminium is the name of the day. So maybe you'll have to look in another part of Spain, but no further afield I would have thought
Guttering = canalones and there are plenty of people offering the service in your area. Somebody might have something non aluminium.


----------



## RonFog (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank for your reply H, but I can see from the photo that your rainwater pipe runs down the inside of the exterior walls. Mine have now been blocked as there is now so much rain during the winter and I now need to train water off the terraces into a gutter and then a rainwater pipe down the exterior of the house, much the same as we do in the UK. I am looking for neat English style guttering. RF


----------



## RonFog (Oct 7, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You certainly do not have to ship anything from the UK! We have zinc, most of the neighbours have pvc. However, after a bit of Googling it does seem that in your area aluminium is the name of the day. So maybe you'll have to look in another part of Spain, but no further afield I would have thought
> Guttering = canalones and there are plenty of people offering the service in your area. Somebody might have something non aluminium.


Thanks PW I will start to google this straight away. it's not that I am averse to aluminium just the size of it! Rf


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

These excellent people are near to you and will definitely have what you want:

AIM British building supplies and DIY centre - Decking Spain


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

There are loads of Spanish company's around that will make a continuous ally gutter from the rear of the van from a big coil.
Any size shape you like (well a big choice)
Any colour you like.
Will even do the same in copper.
Light weight & easier to fix unlike plastic.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

RonFog, I have definitely seen normal PVC guttering in the likes of either Leroy Merlin or Bauhaus down in Malaga so it is around 

I am having some put on my roof when it is finished this week


----------

